# Vaping and Drinking... pick your poison



## DarthBranMuffin (6/9/21)

As per a recent suggestion from @Intuthu Kagesi, lets delve into the weird and wonderful world of "What do you drink with which juice profile, or the other way around?"

Now we all know that Vaping Bogan likes to try different flavored beers and ales when he tries a new juice, pairing it like a wine connoisseur pairs a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc with a seafood dish (I hope I got that analogy right, don't feel like heading over to the apology thread soon)...

So for me it is simple, I only vape 2 kinds of profiles:
- Fruity Vapes with Ice on RDL
- Tobacco/Custards for MTL

Now the list is endless on both vape juice and drinks, but for me having a quiet scotch at night usually goes paired with a Tobacco/Custard. Having a beer goes well with fruity vapes. Drinking coffee or tea goes with any of the above. 

Bring out your weird and wonderful and tell us how do you mix and match your vape juice profiles and drinks? Do you prefer a litchi pear juice with your G & T, or do you go as bold as Liquorice Juice with your Sambuca Shooters? Do you have desert juice with your coffee, or do you do cucumber juice and water?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (6/9/21)

Red Jelly box
Red Pill
Red Irish ale

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA (6/9/21)

This has been my biggest challenge with vaping and drinking. With coffee and the like I don't much care, but I don't think any juice would do a decent single malt justice really. Luckily I rarely dri k as it knocks me quite hard with some of the meds I'm on. Following with interest

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/9/21)

The Dude Juice, Destiny RTA and a double Ruby Rose gin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (6/9/21)

any juice and Zamalek !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## GSM500 (6/9/21)

I pair as follows

Coffee - Tobacco
Cold Drink - Tobacco
Brandy and Coke - Tobacco
Beer - Tobacco
Anything else - Tobacco

Hope this clears things up

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> This has been my biggest challenge with vaping and drinking. With coffee and the like I don't much care, but I don't think any juice would do a decent single malt justice really. Luckily I rarely drink as it knocks me quite hard with some of the meds I'm on. Following with interest



... and we'll jus' saunter down the ol' flavor(s) rabbit hole until we find those elusive complimentary flavours ... they exist! ... we simply haven't found them yet

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (6/9/21)

vicTor said:


> any juice and Zamalek !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## THE REAPER (7/9/21)

Brandy = custard and tobacco MTL
Beer = fruits DL + custard and tobacco
Coffee = all of the above
I need to start trying cereal flavors haven't been down that road before.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (7/9/21)

Coffee with coffee. Coffee with everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (7/9/21)

I have always loved milk and I find I enjoy it especially now with a vape. Sorry it's not an alcoholic beverage but for me they go well together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/21)

Stew said:


> I have always loved milk and I find I enjoy it especially now with a vape. Sorry it's not an alcoholic beverage but for me they go well together.



Does not have to be an alcoholic beverage pairing, this is for anything you drink and prefer a certain vape profile to go with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (7/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Does not have to be an alcoholic beverage pairing, this is for anything you drink and prefer a certain vape profile to go with it.


Milk and any flavour vape it is then. LOL.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (7/9/21)

Wiener Vape Goodboy (with menthol added) and Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/9/21)

Coffee with any dessert/tobaco juice on RDL
Fruit with anything else

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB (7/9/21)

Smirnoff Storm pineapple twist and pulse secret syrup is my all time favourite combo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/21)

Stew said:


> I have always loved milk and I find I enjoy it especially now with a vape. Sorry it's not an alcoholic beverage but for me they go well together.



Jus' had a flashback to my early childhood ... "mixing concrete" ... taking a bite of a biscuit, following it with a sip of milk and then chewing ... 
Are there any eliquid recipes for biscuits of way back when,chased with milk?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (9/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Jus' had a flashback to my early childhood ... "mixing concrete" ... taking a bite of a biscuit, following it with a sip of milk and then chewing ...
> Are there any eliquid recipes for biscuits of way back when,chased with milk?



I popped a few drops of the @TFM Milky lane bubblegum milkshake concentrate in half a glass of milk. 
Magic.


Stew said:


> I have always loved milk and I find I enjoy it especially now with a vape. Sorry it's not an alcoholic beverage but for me they go well together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (9/9/21)

Everything else... Strong cup of Joko, no milk.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## VansVapes (9/9/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The Dude Juice, Destiny RTA and a double Ruby Rose gin.
> 
> View attachment 238542


Love your setup!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/9/21)

Resistance said:


> I popped a few drops of the @TFM Milky lane bubblegum milkshake concentrate in half a glass of milk.
> Magic.



Thanks for the heads up ... I just tried your "milk recipe" with some of @ivc_mixer 's Zoo Biscuit and with his Caramel Waffles and Ice Cream ... OMG ... didn't know whether to chew or drink ... probably explains why some of my drip tips are starting to look a lil' "frayed around the edges"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Caramel Waffles and Ice Cream



Why was I not told this juice exists

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Why was I not told this juice exists


Cos' ... It was kinda a special request, that was grown out of something he was already working on, aaaaaaaaand ... It's friggen AMAZING 
even my Grandchildren have been wandering around my house looking for the hidden waffles

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Cos' ... It was kinda a special request, that was grown out of something he was already working on, aaaaaaaaand ... It's friggen AMAZING
> even my Grandchildren have been wandering around my house looking for the hidden waffles



99% of the juice in my house comes from @ivc_mixer, so I'll believe you that it's good. I just finished cleaning out 9 RTA's that will be pit stopped during the weekend. Some will get new coils as well, others just new wicksz and the the decisions will start on which juices to give a proper go. Wish I could find an ADV like most people, but I tend to vape up to four different flavours a day. I'll be sure to ask him about that one as a sample on my next order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/9/21)

Viper_SA said:


> 99% of the juice in my house comes from @ivc_mixer, so I'll believe you that it's good. I just finished cleaning out 9 RTA's that will be pit stopped during the weekend. Some will get new coils as well, others just new wicksz and the the decisions will start on which juices to give a proper go. Wish I could find an ADV like most people, but I tend to vape up to four different flavours a day. I'll be sure to ask him about that one as a sample on my next order.



I'm still looking for the illusive ADV ... @ivc_mixer 's juices are certainly up there as the best I've had to date, so I understand the multiple concurrent tanks / flavours, (only four though ) ... and ... let me pre-empt your next order and say don't bother with samples ... just buy a few bottles of it, you won't regret it! ... O and get the hint of tobacco option too

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (9/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for the heads up ... I just tried your "milk recipe" with some of @ivc_mixer 's Zoo Biscuit and with his Caramel Waffles and Ice Cream ... OMG ... didn't know whether to chew or drink ... probably explains why some of my drip tips are starting to look a lil' "frayed around the edges"


Glad I could help

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> Love your setup!



Thanks! 

The Drag is actually the mod for my Reload 24, the Destiny gets a some mod-tone when I (on the odd occasion) feel like vaping something fruity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MIKE6236 (12/9/21)

Ek is besig om te drink, so ek gaan nou nie my english skills uithaal nie.
Ek kom agter die soet vrugte smaakies komplimenteer 'n "ZAMALEK" die beste.
Besig met 'n CAPTIAN COOL oneshot van BLCK.
Waatlemoen lekker met n bietjie aarbei. 
Loop soos stroop!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

